# Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle - Kaum ein Tag ohne Betrugs-E-Mail



## Disneyfreund (16. April 2014)

Nabend alle zusammen,

Laut der Verbraucherzentrale vergeht kaum ein Tag, dass keine in Fachbegriffen phishing - Mails (Betrugs-E-Mails) verschickt werden.

Wenn man so eine E-Mails bekommen hat, sollte man am Besten :
-sie ignorieren.
-sie löschen.
-bloß nicht zahlen.
-nicht auf solche E-Mails antworten.
-den Anhang nicht öffnen.
-die Links nicht öffnen, die verlinkt sind.

Mehr Infos kriegt man hier zum Thema:
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Phishing-Mails: Kein Tag ohne Betrug



Ich selber habe auch eine E-Mail bekommen, bei der es sich eindeutig um einen Betrug handelt.
Dort steht folgendes:
"
XXXX Ihre Ebay Rechnung -  Kontoabbuchung konnte nicht durchgeführt werden 16.04.2014

Sehr geehrter Käufer XXXX,

leider konnten wir bis heute keinen Zahlungseingang auf unsere Mahnung  Nr. 6HA--82662448 vom 01.03.2014 erkennen. Bestimmt handelt es sich nur  um ein Versehen in der Hektik des Alltags.

Das eingegebene Konto wurde nicht genügend gedeckt um die Kontoabbuchung  vorzunehmen. Bitte bezahlen Sie den fälligen Betrag inklusive der  Zusatzgebühren bis zum 18.04.2014 auf unser Konto. Die Summe der  Bestellung entspricht 128,00 Euro. 
Zuzüglich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 14,00 Euro und die Kosten  unserer Beauftragung von 32,84 Euro verrechnet. Falls Sie diesen  Zahlungstermin nicht einhalten, werden wir Ihnen weitere Kosten des  Mahnverfahrens und Verzugszinsen in Rechnung stellen müssen. Die  Rufnummer und weitere Informationen ersehen Sie in Ihrer Rechnung anbei.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen. 

Mohammed Nützel
"
Absender ist Rechnungsstelle.
Diese E-Mail, die ich erhalten habe, wurde auch schon an die Verbraucherzentrale weitergeleitet.

Die meisten Betrugs-E-Mails sind so ähnlich aufgebaut.



Im Anhang befindet sich eine Zip-Datei, die man nicht öffnen sollte und die ich selber natürlich auch nicht geöffnet habe.
Solche Zip-Dateien sind Virenverseucht.
Dort befinden sich Malware, Trojaner und sonst alles, was es da so gibt.



Habt ihr auch so eine E-Mail oder eine ähnliche E-Mail bekommen ?

Leider gibt es immer noch genug Leute, die darauf eingehen, den Anhang öffnen oder sogar zahlen.


Quelle:
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Phishing-Mails: Kein Tag ohne Betrug


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Tachjen alle zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe gerade eine E-Mail bekommen, bei der es sich um einen Betrug handeln muss.
> Habe alle meine Rechnungen von Ebay sofort bezahlt.
> ...


 

Lasst mal die Zip-Datei nehmen & aufm RaspberryPi von mir mal entpacken , da bin ich gespannt


----------



## wheeler (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

ignorieren!
wenn die von ebay ist,ist die ja eigentlich auch im posteingang auf deinem ebay account,oder?


----------



## Disneyfreund (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Lasst mal die Zip-Datei nehmen & aufm  RaspberryPi von mir mal entpacken , da bin ich gespannt



Besser nicht, wer weiß was für Viren, Trojaner usw. sich darin befinden und darauf warten, dass sie einer freilässt



wheeler schrieb:


> ignorieren!
> wenn die von ebay ist,ist die ja eigentlich auch im posteingang auf deinem ebay account,oder?


 
Jap müsste eigentlich.
Habe gerade mal Nachgeschaut und da ist logischerweise wie vermutet keine.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

Ich hab letztens auch sone mail bekommen von irgendsoeiner "Anwaltskanalei" (nein kein typo von mir). Hab natürlich sofort bezahlt, muss man ja ernst nehmen sowas (vorsicht hier ist Ironie versteckt).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Besser nicht, wer weiß was für Viren, Trojaner usw. sich darin befinden und darauf warten, dass sie einer freilässt


 
Wenn sie mir die Zip-Datei nicht geben dann bekommen sie eine Anzeige von mir , sowie eine Geldstrafe von 13,37 Euro!!! 

Solange nichts in deinem Briefkasten / eBay Briefkasten ist -> Es juckt mich/dich nicht


----------



## Disneyfreund (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wenn sie mir die Zip-Datei nicht geben dann bekommen sie eine Anzeige von mir , sowie eine Geldstrafe von 13,37 Euro!!!


 der ist gut.



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Solange nichts in deinem Briefkasten / eBay Briefkasten ist -> Es juckt mich/dich nicht


 
Jap das stimmt.

Ich finde es trotzdem schade das viele ,die wahrscheinlich auch diese E-Mail bekommen, zahlen und die ernst nehmen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Jap das stimmt.
> 
> Ich finde es trotzdem schade das viele ,die wahrscheinlich auch diese E-Mail bekommen, zahlen und die ernst nehmen.



Denen ihr Motto :
Jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

Von den Dingern habe ich schon ein paar bekommen die sind gleich im Höllenfeuer gelandet. Eine andere Masche sind ja auch immer wieder Gerichtsverhandlungen, Wiederverhandlungen usw.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

Joa - oder "Sie haben XY gewonnen !!!!111!1!11einseinself".


----------



## Caduzzz (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

Gewinnspiele, ebay......ich bekomme immer emails, in denen mir Doktortitel zum Kauf angeboten werden...ihr surft auf den falschen Seiten rum 


btt: lösch den Mist und weg und Ende. Notfalls wenn mit 2 min Recherche im Netz wirst du sehen dass die Xte Phishing Mail bei/über Anbieter XY unterwegs ist und wie der Wortlaut ist etc.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> SpotlightXFX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lasst mal die Zip-Datei nehmen & aufm RaspberryPi von mir mal entpacken , da bin ich gespannt
> ...


Unter Linux (was auch auf dem Raspberry als Betriebssystem läuft) passiert da nicht wirklich etwas, da die Viren/Trojaner für Windows geschrieben sind  Zudem hat nebenbei der Raspberry einen ARM Prozessor und keinen x86er (andere Plattform).

Solche Mails einfach löschen und garnicht erst groß beachten.  Die E-Mails werden täglich irgendwo empfangen.



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem schade das viele ,die wahrscheinlich auch diese E-Mail bekommen, zahlen und die ernst nehmen.


Eher öffnen die den Anhang und installieren sich ein Trojaner.


----------



## Atothedrian (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

Nicht böse nehmen aber wird jetzt hier für jeden Spam ne User News geschrieben? Das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein.......


----------



## facehugger (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Nicht böse nehmen aber wird jetzt hier für jeden Spam ne User News geschrieben? Das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein.......


Och naja, als Warnung für andere leichtgläubige Mitmenschen kann man das schon hier so stehen lassen...

Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2014)

Meine Mutter sollte irgendwas bei PayPal bestätigen für ein Autoradio für 500€  Schrecklich so was


----------



## Caduzzz (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meine Mutter sollte irgendwas bei PayPal bestätigen für ein Autoradio für 500€ Schrecklich so was




Ich hatte mal ne FakeMail von Amazon bekommen, wo ich auch einen Account habe, in dem stand sinngemäß

"Ihr, keine Ahnung war irgendein Sonderposten Handy, ist verschickt.
(...)

Wenn Sie dies nicht bestellt haben und Sie Zweifel an Ihrer Accountsicherheit haben klicken Sie folgenden Link..."

tsja, und so beginnt für einige Verunsicherte dann das Dilemma, weil sie dann dort genau das machen was die wollen...also Passwörter etc. preisgeben("bestätigen") oder Malware ...


----------



## Disneyfreund (17. April 2014)

Also wie es aussieht , vergeht kein Tag ohne das solche E-Mails verschickt werden.

Echt erschreckend.

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Regeln für News mal duchgelesen und dass ein wenig angepasst.

Quelle:
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Phishing-Mails: Kein Tag ohne Betrug


----------



## Research (17. April 2014)

Auch ne Masche, Bild als Text der nem Hyperlink folgt.
Willst du den Text markieren um ihn zu suchen, zack, gefangen.

Amazon, Paypal, Anwälte aus den Niederlanden, Apple, alle schon gehabt. Auch Banken.
Lustig ist nur wenn man mal guckt wo die herkommen. Die von Apple kam ausm Gaza.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. April 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Lustig ist nur wenn man mal guckt wo die herkommen. Die von Apple kam ausm Gaza.



Dazu muß man aber den Header lesen können - da fangen für die meisten User die Probleme schon an.


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Die von Apple kam ausm Gaza.


Nennt man Crowdfunding.. ausserhalb der Moscheen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

Einfach direkt ignorieren und sofort im nach hinein löschen. Da zögere ich eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. April 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Nabend alle zusammen,
> 
> Laut der Verbraucherzentrale vergeht kaum ein Tag, dass keine in Fachbegriffen phishing - Mails (Betrugs-E-Mails) verschickt werden.
> 
> ...



 Diese habe ich auch bekommen, nur kaufe ich dort nicht, habe noch nie bei Ebay jemals etwas gekauft.
 Da gibt es aber weitaus bessere, die verdammt clever verfaßt wurden.
 Da gilt nur, "Holzauge sei wachsam!"


----------



## Tierce (17. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Joa - oder "Sie haben XY gewonnen !!!!111!1!11einseinself".


 
Soll das heißen mein iPad Air wird nicht kommen? 

Ich habe solche Rechnungsmails noch nicht bekommen, aber mehrere Mails von Anwälten, dass mein Geld da ist. 
Ein kleiner Lacher und dann löschen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. April 2014)

Ich habe neulich eine bekommen, wo angeblich ne Rechnung im Anhang sein sollte.

Ne 'Rechnung.exe'

Is' klar.

Janee, is' klar.

Wie Kloßbrühe.

MfG


----------



## Teutonnen (18. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Tierce schrieb:


> Soll das heißen mein iPad Air wird nicht kommen?
> 
> Ich habe solche Rechnungsmails noch nicht bekommen, aber mehrere Mails von Anwälten, dass mein Geld da ist.
> Ein kleiner Lacher und dann löschen.


 Nein, dein iPad bekommst du nicht, das hab ich schon. 

Bei mir war's mal eine Mail von einer "vergessenen Geliebten", die mich nach 25 Jahren noch einmal sehen will, bevor sie am Krebs stirbt (ich bin 21J).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei mir war's mal eine Mail von einer "vergessenen Geliebten", die mich nach 25 Jahren noch einmal sehen will, bevor sie am Krebs stirbt (ich bin 21J).



Jaja die heutige Jugend - fängt immer früher mit der Forschung an.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. April 2014)

Früher war eben nicht alles besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2014)

Manche Betrüger haben so viel Phantasie das denen die Lebensberechtigung entzogen gehört. Aber die Krönung sind immer noch amtlich wirkende Schreiben mit mehr Rechtschreibfehlern als Wörter im Text


----------



## Gripschi (18. April 2014)

Ich hat auch ma sowas. Über legt was is das. Lösche Ich mal. Wenn es Echt ist melden die such schon.

Hab jetzt auf mein Festnetz. Dessen Nummer nirgendwo steht 2 Anrufe bekommen.

Die 1.: Deutsche Staatsloterie. Habe vor 3 Monaten ein Probeabo abgeschlossen. Ich soll wegen nicht erfolgter Kündigung zahlen. Als ich dies verneinte wurde die aggressiv und zum Schluss wollte ich die schriftlichen unterlagen haben. Hat sie aufgelegt.

2 Tage später. Ich hab bei einem Gewinnspiel fast einen VW gewonnen. Eine Reise in die Türkei sicher gewonnen. Dann wurde gezielt gefragt das man mit Ja antwortet. Hab dann einfach aufgelegt.

Beide sind Gesperrt.

Wichtig niemals wirklich niemals etwas bejahen!!! Das kann geschnitten werden.


----------



## Bandicoot (18. April 2014)

Ich hab die mal ne Zeit lang zum Absender zurück geschickt. Die Schenken mir Vierenversuchte ZIP Dateien, können sie auch gern wieder bekommen, alle auf einmal.  Meist kam nie wieder was. 
Sollte man aber nicht von seinem Haupt PC aus machen. Nerven tun die trotzdem, kommt immer wieder neuer Mist. Trotz Spam und Sperrliste.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. April 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Wichtig niemals wirklich niemals etwas bejahen!!! Das kann geschnitten werden.



- Es darf nur aufgezeichnet werden, nachdem der Angerufene die dazu gestellte Frage mit "Ja" beantwortet hat. Wer ohne Genehmigung aufzeichnet, darf das vor Gericht nicht verwenden.
- Damit ein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt, müssen beide Seiten klar genannt und die Vertragsbedingungen definiert sein. Bei den meisten ColdCalls wird keine existierende Firma mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift genannt ---> kein Vertrag!
- Gemäß Verbraucherschutz- und Telekommunikationsgesetz sind solche ColdCalls mit dem Zweck eines Vertragsabschlusses für die meisten Branchen illegal ---> wieder kein Vertrag!

Bei solchen Anrufen am besten mal Interesse heucheln, sich Unterlagen zuschicken lassen und dann mit Anwalt und Verbraucherschutz auf Unterlassung klagen. Eine unerlaubt Email bzw. ein solcher Anruf kann so eine "Firma" schnell mal 5000€ oder mehr kosten. Wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat, spricht sich das in der Branche rum und man wird in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## SphinxBased (19. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*

jep seid mir nicht böse....aber ich weiß doch was ich gekauft und bezahlt habe..ehrlich,wie doof muss man sein auf so nen dreck reinzufallen.....nicht falsch verstehen aber benutzt doch mal euren gesunden menschenverstand dann klappt das auch und solche pisser haben keine chance mehr.die politik könnte hier auch mal was tun und den bürger schützen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGHarti (21. April 2014)

Gut das immer gelich so große Summen ansetzen.

Bei kleinen Beträgen würden die leute viel früher dafür Zahlen.

Ich lösche den Müll sofort wieder.

Das beste was ich mal hatte eine Rechung uber 8xx€ für ein Lapptop den ich überhaupt nicht gekauft habe.

Außerdem kommt es sowieso selten vor das man Sachen in der Größenordung per Rechnung bezahlen kann


----------



## Festplatte (21. April 2014)

In meinen Spam-Mails steht immer, ich soll die Gesellschaft xxxx kontaktieren. Was dann aber nie drin steht, sind Telefon oder Adresse.  Das hier ist auch gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geogoleo (21. April 2014)

*AW: Betrugs-E-Mail von Rechnungsstelle*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Eher öffnen die den Anhang und installieren sich ein Trojaner.



..."installieren" sich einen Trojaner... 

Ich muss schon wegen der Vorstellung lachen 

Trotzdem natürlich nicht schön für die Betroffenen...


----------



## klink (22. April 2014)

Solche mails kriege ich auch seit einiger Zeit täglich.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. April 2014)

klink schrieb:


> Solche mails kriege ich auch seit einiger Zeit täglich.



Und wenn du deine Emailadresse im Bild nicht unkenntlich machst, werden es bestimmt noch ein paar mehr in Zukunft. Spammer lieben solche Bilder: vollständiger Name und Mailadresse in einem ---> Gold wert.


----------



## klink (22. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Und wenn du deine Emailadresse im Bild nicht unkenntlich machst, werden es bestimmt noch ein paar mehr in Zukunft. Spammer lieben solche Bilder: vollständiger Name und Mailadresse in einem ---> Gold wert.


 
Das ist ja das lustige, es ist nicht meine Adresse und mein Name, aber trotzdem erhalte ich diese! Abgesehen davon, der Absender- und Empfängername ist der selbe.


----------



## Disneyfreund (22. April 2014)

klink schrieb:


> Solche mails kriege ich auch seit einiger Zeit täglich.



Ich habe genau die gleiche bekommen heute von Manuel Wagner.
Auch mit dieser Firma.
Und der Rechnungs.exe.

Mittlerweile erhalte ich mehrere Täglich.
Aber die meisten landen zum Glück schon von Anfang an im Spam-Ordner bei GMX.
z.B.
Tarifinfo !.

Rechnung.

WICHTIG !.

Und Namen:
Manuel Wagner.
und weitere Namen.
Wie viele Leute mich kennen .


----------

